# attic insulation identification



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks similar to cellulose.

If there is 6-7" of it, it certainly isn't original to the home.


----------



## tiki16 (Oct 3, 2010)

*How much insulation is needed*

I don't know how they got up there to insulate as the only opening I have found is in the bathroom where the ceiling fan is. I am surprised that there is 6" of insulation. It's hot in the summer and cooler in the winter on the 2nd floor.

Is it worthwhile to add more insulation?
thanks


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes.

Most homes and climate regions recommend 12-14" of a loose fill insulation.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table

It should be that big a deal to make a new acess hole. Sometimes there in attic ceilings so they do not show as much.

What type roof venting do you have.
What type roof do you have?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Sometimes there in attic ceilings so they do not show as much.


do you mean "closet" ceilings ?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

It appears to be rock wool, second photo, hold "control key" and hit "Plus key" repeatedly, use "arrow keys" to find it on page;http://inspectapedia.com/interiors/Rock_Wool_Insulation.htm
Hold control, hit "minus key" to reduce again.

Gary


----------

